# GM Cacoy - In the Hospital



## Rich Parsons (Dec 26, 2006)

From the Escrima Digest


> From: Ray <rterry@idiom.com> To: eskrima@martialartsresource.net (Eskrima) Date: Sun, 24 Dec 2006 07:44:11 -0800 (PST) Subject: [Eskrima] GM Cacoy Reply-To: eskrima@martialartsresource.net Forwarding ....
> 
> --------------- This is to inform you that our GM Cacoy was hospitalized for a bleeding intestinal or gastric ulcer, according to Cacoy's son Dennis Canete. GM Cacoy is out of the Intensive Care Unit and will be resting for the next two days in the hospital. The family request that you not attempt to contact Cacoy by telephone. He will need rest and recuperation. However, our combined power of prayers for Cacoy's speedy recovery and good health will always be helpful. Get Well Cards sent to Cacoy will keep his spirits warm with love from his students. Please share GM Cacoy's Blessings with his certified high ranking instructors.
> 
> Aloha, RSBustillo www.IMBACADEMY.com



I do hope his recovery is fast and complete. 

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> From the Escrima Digest
> 
> 
> I do hope his recovery is fast and complete.
> ...


 
I do as well!:asian:


----------



## Carol (Dec 26, 2006)

Ditto :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2006)

I will put him in our prayers


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, best wishes to him!


----------

